# BOB / WB My daughter handling



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We had the most exciting day today down at the Springfield MO. My twelve year old daughter ( her third show ), handled my breeder's bitch and won WB and BOB over 7 specials. She had an opportunity to show in group. All day long people were approaching her and congratulating. I think she now has the show bug! The audience with their clapping and cheering was unbelievable.



Alyssa and Claircrest Thanks for Sharing


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's wonderful, especially for a beginner. She looks really good in the photos. You must be very proud.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

How exciting. She does look great and the dog is super.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow!!! That's so fantastic. Please tell her congratulations from TX.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, that is amazing! Congrats to everyone! Alyssa looks like she belongs out there!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

"Thanks for Sharing" and a raising star, big congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is just awesome!! Huge congrats to her, and to you!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Woo Hoo this is the kind of post that makes me smile and look forward to the future!!!! What a thrilling day- congratulations!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

How exciting! She looks great in the photos. Congrats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, I know you must be very proud of your daughter.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Very nice! By any chance did you get some video of your daughter gating the bitch around the ring? That would awesome if you could share. Gosh amazing to do so well with a golden retriever at that level as a child. My gosh there are so many of us that would love to have been able to do that. Could you post the counts for that show? Kind of curious how many she beat! Thanks!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow..what a huge accomplishment! I bet she was thrilled! Congrats!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> Very nice! By any chance did you get some video of your daughter gating the bitch around the ring? That would awesome if you could share. Gosh amazing to do so well with a golden retriever at that level as a child. My gosh there are so many of us that would love to have been able to do that. Could you post the counts for that show? Kind of curious how many she beat! Thanks!


I think one of my breeder's filmed it. I have not seen it yet. I tried to get pictures of her moving, but the all came out blurry. There were 29 dogs entered, so we are assuming it was a major. Not sure what the actual counts were.

Today was non-eventful for us, she got second in open to a bitch whose mother was one of Prism Goldens - I believe she won breed. Congratulations!

Yesterday though was flawless. I have heard of judges saying you could tell the dog just wanted to win, everything was just perfect.

My daughter now wants to do this every weekend. 

Macy is Sailor's littermate, her other littermate is now specialing, so I need to get her and I trained so we can now get some points. She was not entered this weekend, which I am glad because I was able to enjoy my daughter's moment.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Your daughter has caught the showing bug...look out! Lol 
I cant wait for my daughter to start showing! Maybe she would do a better job than me! I cant seem to get any points! But it is a daunting task as only 1 dog/bitch get the points (Championship wise).. So i keep having to tell myself that i wasnt the only one who didnt get any points and more than likely my loss was alot cheaper than all those who use handlers! (which is the majority around here!) todays WB/BOW was owner handled which was awesome!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Your daughter has caught the showing bug...look out! Lol
> I cant wait for my daughter to start showing! Maybe she would do a better job than me! I cant seem to get any points! But it is a daunting task as only 1 dog/bitch get the points (Championship wise).. So i keep having to tell myself that i wasnt the only one who didnt get any points and more than likely my loss was alot cheaper than all those who use handlers! (which is the majority around here!) todays WB/BOW was owner handled which was awesome!


Handling is a lot harder than it looks. I was talking to one handler/breeder - soon to be judge for Shelties, he told me it took him 5 years to get a major on his first champion - that is a lot of shows and $$$. He started doing this in his mid-40's.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to your daughter...and to you, Mom. It's a good bug to be bitten by!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> Iin open to a bitch whose mother was one of Prism Goldens - I believe she won breed. Congratulations!


 Who was it? I hadn't heard!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How FUN! Congratulations  I bet you're super proud of both of them


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Your daughter looks confident and focused. Great job , and congratulations!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> Handling is a lot harder than it looks. I was talking to one handler/breeder - soon to be judge for Shelties, he told me it took him 5 years to get a major on his first champion - that is a lot of shows and $$$. He started doing this in his mid-40's.


Oh jeez.. 5 years! Aack! Lol that makes me feel a little better..i guess.. It's only really been a year or so since I started really showing her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prism Goldens said:


> Who was it? I hadn't heard!


I hope I am not getting this wrong....

Goldruls Thank God I am a Country Girl at Double R 

Sire: Ch. Prism's Night Moves RN

Dam: Goldruls Little Moments

I guess the Sire was yours, not the Dam - I just saw Prism and got all excited.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Holy Smokes! 
Very cool. 
Congratulations.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Wow! Thanks!!That's Denver- she won BOB the other day, I would LOVE to think she did it a second time this weekend (it is so disappointing to win breed over 7 specials and still not have a major by 1)


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This was a four day show, I wasn't there Thursday or Friday, so she must have won one of those days?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your daughter! You must be so proud of her.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm just now seeing this. That is absolutely fantastic!!! How exciting for you and your daughter!!!!


----------

